# HGH and insulin cycle



## jed

I'm planning to start insulin and HGH in the next couple of weeks and would just like a little advice from anyone who has used them before with their experiences or what they think of the cycle

GH (kigtropin) I plan to use at 5iu EoD for an undetermined time yet, minimum 4 months

slin would be Humalog starting to inject 5x a week post workout starting at 2iu and upping the dose as I feel more comfortable with it probably going up to 6 iu. I would then have a shake containing 1 dextrose, 3 protein, 1 flax seed oil (47g carbs, 60g protein, 9.5g fats). I would have post workout meal around an hour later consisting of chicken and potato/sweet potato/rice.

Open to any suggestions as to how better to run them though I don't want to be jabbing multiple times per day


----------



## jed

anybody? How long would people reccomend I run the insulin for because I was planning on about 8 weeks


----------



## lewishart

Ill wait for aus to chime in here as he's a good man on the subject

I haven't run slin before, although i have a bunch of novorapid in the fridge waiting 

You want to be jabbing your slin 3 times per day so if you aren't comfortable doing that, then theres not much point in running it, you won't really achieve the results your after from once per day 5 days per week, theres no point in starting at 2iu as you can do a carbless shot i think up to 3.5iu.

I would start on 5iu and work your way up to 7iu x 3 per day

There are protocols of running slin EOD but aus will chime in about that.

You can run the slin for 4 weeks on 4 weeks off, run glucophage (metformin) at 1500mg as a sort of PCT to get your insulin sensitivity back to better than it was before for 4 weeks. Then re cycle if you wish.

You can use the protocol 10g carbs per 1iu of slin, but realistically for most individuals its around the 7g mark.

Play around, i would recommend obviously getting a BG reader, that way you know exactly where your at.

In terms of your HGH, running a protocol of 5 on 2 off i.e monday - friday, 5iu ED , 2iu on wake, 3iu PWO

I would personally include GHRP2 and MOD GRF 129 on saturday and sunday 3 times per day as again a sort of PCT for your pituitary.

I would run T4 at 100mcg/ED throughout your time on GH

You can use ausbuilts protocol of measuring your waking body temperature, but personally many have just used the method I've listed and its worked perfectly with no issues. Its up to you.

Sorry i can't be of more help, but I'm sure someone will help out.


----------



## jed

I've heard of a lot of people using slin either post or pre-workout? Would 7iu PWO not yield results then? If 2iu is too little I can easily start at a higher dose, just didn't want to do anything too quickly.


----------



## Hendrix

Yeah mate get a BG meter before you start, either from ebay/amazon or the local chemist.


----------



## jed

Yeah I will definately get a bg monitor. Not starting for a bit yet just need to make sure I have everything in order. Any more info on pre and post workout jabs as oppose to throughout the day with meals?


----------



## Milky

I personally wouldnt run slin at a high rate if your not experienced in it but just my opinion.

Re the Kig, really not trying to be the profit of doom here but l have ran it at 5 iu's per day Mon to Fri and wouldnt waste my dosh on it ever again, again just my opinion.


----------



## Hotdog147

Milky said:


> I personally wouldnt run slin at a high rate if your not experienced in it but just my opinion.
> 
> Re the Kig, really not trying to be the profit of doom here but l have ran it at 5 iu's per day Mon to Fri and wouldnt waste my dosh on it ever again, again just my opinion.


Couldn't agrre more Milky, mates have been disappointed with them, I'm using Hyges and TBH It's all I have ever used and going off research and Pscarb there the next best thing from Pharma


----------



## jed

What would you reccomend as far as the slin goes milky? Im not expecting anything major from the gh but im gonna try it just to see if it does make me feel better on it


----------



## Milky

jed said:


> What would you reccomend as far as the slin goes milky? Im not expecting anything major from the gh but im gonna try it just to see if it does make me feel better on it


I was doing 10 iu's Humalog pre workout mate, got a good pump out of it.

Re the Kig, l would run 2 iu's per day as an anti aging / health dose but like l say IMO its sh*te and wouldnt waste too much money on it.


----------



## Hotdog147

Pay a little more and get either the origianal Hygs or the tribal tob Hygs IMO


----------



## xpower

My 2p worth

Try the slin PWO to start.See how you react (using fast slin?)

My first run was Post workout.

2nd run I went Pre & I must admit I gained better.

I use the 10g carb per iu of slin rule

Just avoid fats whilst the slin is active.


----------



## Milky

I am told a side of HGH is sore hands / wrists.

I expereinced this once in 5 months.


----------



## Milky

xpower said:


> My 2p worth
> 
> Try the slin PWO to start.See how you react (using fast slin?)
> 
> My first run was Post workout.
> 
> 2nd run I went Pre & I must admit I gained better.
> 
> I use the 10g carb per iu of slin rule
> 
> Just avoid fats whilst the slin is active.


My next use of slin will be the rapid stuff.


----------



## xpower

Milky said:


> I am told a side of HGH is sore hands / wrists.
> 
> I expereinced this once in 5 months.


Kigs are notoriously under dosed.

But that's what the net says so who really knows.

I've used blues & rips,the rips seemed to be very much the real thing in my limited experience.

Rips gave me CTS,better skin,improved composition etc.

Blues were very mild in comparison.

My TP used kigs & had too chuck em as they gave him a bad rash.When he tried rips it was night n day he said


----------



## jed

The slin is humalog, would it be worth starting at 4iu pre workout and working way up? Also starting at 10g dextrose per iu and gradually dropping it. 40-60 minute workout then simple or complex carbs?


----------



## Jones123

Just my 2 pence worth but currently 3.5 months into kigs and personally think its great. You know the benefits so won't go into it. All the benefits there for me and no sides. Good 'feel Good', skin and great fat loss. My understanding is that kigs were at one point in 2011 a bit crappy but back on track. I've heard ghrp 2/6 worth running too but pricey if runnin properly.....then again we don't do things by halves!!


----------



## jed

Thanks jones, thats what ive also heard about kigs which is good news as they are available to me and at a good price


----------



## Milky

jed said:


> The slin is humalog, would it be worth starting at 4iu pre workout and working way up? Also starting at 10g dextrose per iu and gradually dropping it. 40-60 minute workout then simple or complex carbs?


i had issues twice after taking my slin, both times my own fault.

what is your diet like mate ?

Is it low carb to begin with.


----------



## jed

Ive been trying to increase my carbs lately as it was fairly low, now im just trying to pack some more size on without gear as ive not long since come off a 15 week cycle


----------



## Milky

jed said:


> Ive been trying to increase my carbs lately as it was fairly low, now im just trying to pack some more size on without gear as ive not long since come off a 15 week cycle


If l am correct you only go hypo on low carbs so as long as your taking carbs you should be ok.


----------



## jed

Nornally id have dextrose post woekout but if im having that before immediatly after jab I should be taking a lower GI carb right?


----------



## gingerteef

You definitely want to be doing some pwo shots so you can check your bodys response to slin before trying preworkout. It's gonna be a pain in the ass and dangerous if you're nipping off during your workout to use your bg meter checking your response.


----------



## jed

gingerteef said:


> You definitely want to be doing some pwo shots so you can check your bodys response to slin before trying preworkout. It's gonna be a pain in the ass and dangerous if you're nipping off during your workout to use your bg meter checking your response.


yeah good call. Maybe start off with 4 weeks post workout, 4 weeks off then if I feel comfortable with how my body reacts do another 4 weeks pre-workout?


----------



## gingerteef

Sounds better than just going straight for the pre-workout. Took me a while to get my carbs right to be honest. I need more than most carbs wise but you're better off finding this out in the comfort of your own home with your bg meter instead of at the gym.


----------



## biglbs

There is a method where you use 2 iu fast carbless slin pre workout as an amino acid clearer,then peps with Gh 20 mins after,it is ultimate but a lot of fookin around Imo


----------



## jed

Okay so if I start on 4iu post workout, 50g dextrose, 60g protein in a shake 10 mins later then an hour later take a meal with plenty of complex carbs keeping a check on bg and eating some simple carbs if it gets too low. Perhaps increase the dose by 1iu every 2 days until I get to 7iu then start to see if I can drop the carbs. Run that workout days only, 5 a week for 4 weeks. That sound decent protocol?


----------



## gingerteef

If I'm honest I'm not comfortable giving detailed advice on slin, I'm not experienced enough. I'd have thought you would need some more medium/complex carbs in your first meal to carry you through? I had a thread a while back with a few folk posting dosages/food ingested/timings etc and some sound advice from the more experienced. Might be worth a look?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/168000-insulin-am-i-really-sensitive.html


----------



## jed

Awesome thanks theres some really good info in that thread. If im running slin only once a day instead of 3x a day would the metformin still be needed?


----------



## gingerteef

No worries pal. I don't know tbh. Try googling the sides and toxicity issues(if any) and if you're happy there's no risk then it's cheap enough to buy.....


----------



## gingerteef

Take a look at the thread I linked. Post 16, last paragraph. That should answer your question


----------



## jed

Ah yeah, at the moment its not really possible for me to do 3x daily with work but it may be in the future so I think i'll try pwo even if the gains wont be amazing just so I can see how my body reacts to it then when my work situation changes in a few months maybe go for the 3x a day then and i'll already have experience


----------



## gingerteef

I do it twice a day on training days so 4x per week, a total of 8x per week. It's only 2.5 times less per week than the 3x eod but I find it a lot more manageable with food and lifestyle. 3x a day eod takes serious dedication.


----------

